# www.gatesway.com



## reingefallen! (28 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ja ich weiß, den großen ungewollten Lacher habe ich auf meiner Seite. 
Ich bin am Wochenende aufgrund eines ziemlich gut gemachten Artikels zu Bill Gates Börsenwettprogramm reingefallen und habe ich bei dieser Plattform angemeldet. 

Wollte auch schon 50 Euro einzahlen und loslegen mit dem Wetten am Finanzmarkt loslegen. 
Erst wollten die das mit Kreditkarte machen. War erst mal gut, dass ich keine habe. 

Leider habe ich dabei meine vollen Daten angegeben. Straße und Mobiltelefonnummer. 
Ich weiß definitiv nicht was mich dabei geritten hat. 

Nun, jetzt erhielt ich auf mein Emailpostfach Mails wegen der Einrichtung meines Trading Kontos bei EuropeFX. Von dort bekam ich auch einen Anruf mit Berliner Vorwahl. Auch Frankfurter Vorwahlen klingelten auf meinem Handy. Einer rief mich an und fragte mich über mein Tradingkonto. "Das will ich stornieren" hab ich ihm gesagt. Dann sofort aufgelegt. 

Dann ein Anruf aus England. Hörte sich wie vom Band an. "Kommen Sie, Sie wollen doch Geld verdienen!"
Danach ploppten Mails auf von Option800 und vermehrt dieser Gewinnspielspam oder anderes.

Mein Handy scheint schon verseucht von dem Virus zu sein und auch auf meinem Outlook auf meinem PC gab es diverse Angriffe, die Kaspersky abwehren konnte. 

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat mir empfohlen erst mal alle Vorwahlen aus dem Ausland zu sperren. 

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit soetwas und wie kriege ich das geregelt.


----------



## Hippo (28 September 2017)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ...
Wenn Du weiter nix angeklickt hast dürfte nichts verseucht sein.
Das Ausplaudern der Daten reicht für ein längeres Vergnügen.
Ausland sperren ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz, Mailfilter trainieren auch.
Und den Rest mußt Du Dir antun und einzeln sperren


----------



## jupp11 (29 September 2017)

gatesway.com ist nicht aktiv und steht zum Verkauf
gateway.com   hat ebenfalls nichts mit Wetten zu tun

Es handelt sich vermutlich um gatesway.*org*
https://legalbinaryrobots.com/de/lp...MIrt36ut7J1gIVDuMbCh0VtAcJEAAYASAAEgL7VPD_BwE


----------



## reingefallen! (1 Oktober 2017)

Sorry die Seite heisst www.gateswaysdesystem.com. 

komischerweise rief gestern eine Nummer mit +21er Vorwahl auch auf dem Handy meiner Freundin an. Geht das evtl. auch über das wlan?


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2017)

So ähnlich. Bei Fritzboxen kannst Du das Handy über die Fritz!Fon-App so einbinden daß es wie ein Festnetztelefon agiert.
Aber dann reagiert es auf die Festnetznummer (und über GMS auf die Handynummer)


----------

